
VIM Mode Transition Diagram - obilgic
http://appletree.or.kr/quick_reference_cards/Unix-Linux/vim-modes-transition-diagram.svg
======
pcmonk
Yup, that's exactly how vim works. I almost wish it were titled "VIM made
easy". Except, of course, that it probably only makes any sense to those who
already know vim.

